# Beispiele aus Hessen, dass es auch anders geht



## onkel_c (25. Juli 2011)

http://www.oberhessische-zeitung.de/lokales/vogelsbergkreis/weitere-gemeinden/schotten/10905645.htm


----------



## Kloses (29. Juli 2011)

Wird hier auch schon diskutiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

